# HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)



## jayson (5. Dezember 2009)

*HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

hi

ich habe heute versucht den sound über mein hdmi-kabel an den fernseher weiter zu leiten... das bild leite ich schon ewig
so weiter, aber mit der neuen graka 260gtx kann nun auch den sound übertragen.. ich habe das kleine kabel auf dem board
und an der graka angeschlossen...

ich nutze derzeit den onboard realtek hd audiochip...
soweit ich gelesen habe, muss auch der digitale ausgang ausgewählt werden.. habe ich auch gemacht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die hz-zahl habe ich auch angepasst.. 2kanal 16bit 44100hz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider finde ich aber im forum keine lösung für das Problem!!

muss ich sonst noch etwas beachten es kommt kein sound am LG-LCD fernseher an


----------



## marques (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

Mach mal im Soundmenü : Rechte Maustaste und dann deaktivierteanzeigen
da sollte dann was von nvidia hdmi kommen,das dann aktivieren


----------



## jayson (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

hi

also ich habe mir ebend nochmal die deaktivierten geräte anzeigen lassen, aber da erscheinen keine neuen oder weiteren bei mir...  in der nvidia-sys-steuerung zeigt er mir wie gesagt an, dass der fernseher per hdmi angeschlossen ist, aber die felder sind im gegensatz zu meinem hauptmonitor, bei dem ich die auflösung und hz einstellen kann, grau... also nicht anwählbar...
(siehe Bilder letzter post)

ich sehe gerade marques du hast eigentlich das selbe board wie ich... hast du dein graka auch per hdmi angeschlossen... klappt es bei dir mit der soundübertragung???


----------



## marques (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

Ich mach das per Laptop...also anderes board...

hast du mit dem nvidia treibern die hdmi soundtreiber mitinstalliert?


----------



## jayson (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

ja denke schon, habe zumindet keine benutzerdefinierte installation ausgewählt...
wo könnte ich denn das genau kontrollieren...


----------



## marques (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

hmm bei mir war der nvidia hdmi treiber bei dem allgemeinen treiber,liegt halt daran das es ein laptop treiber ist denk ich mir....

Download: Nvidia Nforce HDMI Audio Treiber 1.00.0.42 - Nvidia, HDMI, Nforce HDMI Audio Treiber

mach das und probier


----------



## jayson (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

hi

habe gerade mal den treiber für win7 geladen und versucht zu installieren.. erscheint aber folgender fehler... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann sein, dass es mit meinem board zusammen hängt... habe nämlich nur den 650sli chipsatz, statt den 750er und aufwärts, wie vom treiber unterstützt...


----------



## marques (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

joo wird daran liegen das du keine nvidia soundkarte hast 

weiß nicht aber deine onboard wird das halt nicht mit hdmi übertragen...

so denk ichs mir halt...

ok dann NVIDIA DRIVERS 1.00.00.59 WHQL


der ist für das 650er


----------



## jayson (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

hi

funktioniert leider auch nicht... schade.. dann wird wohl irgendetwas fehlen.. obwohl im handbuch eigentlich steht, dass der anschluss
auf dem board für die soundweiterleitung an grafikkarten (HDMI) gedacht ist...

ich versuche morgen nochmal die beiden pins zu tauschen, die auf das board gesteckt werden... vielleicht liegt es daran, dass er keine hardware findet... 
(die beiden kontakte sind ja nur masse und halt sound, soweit ich weiß...


----------



## marques (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

Hmm ja da passt dann möglicherweise was mit der Verbindung nicht...Da weiß ich nicht weiter, hab das beim Standpc nicht und beim Lapi ist das ja einfacher


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

Das wird nicht funktionieren(!!), da deine Graka keine Soundsignale verschickt (HDMI-Kabel können z.B. nur vom DVD-Player zum TV auch die Soundsignale mit senden)..

du musst zusätzlich ein Kabel mit 2x 3,5mm Klinke von deiner Soundkarte zum Soundeingang an deinen Fernseher zu deinem TV legen. oder ein Kabel mit AudioKabel rot/weiß und 1x 35 Klinke..

Besten Gruß


----------



## jayson (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

hi

thanks für eure antworten... die graka kann auf jeden fall die soundsignale weiterleiten, dazu hat sie ja auch extra den anschluss "soundweiterleitung"... hat heutzutage eigentlich fast jede graka und ist auch immer im handbuch erklärt..

zur zeit läuft der ton über chninchkabel zur anlage, aber ich hätte die gerne entfernt und noch das hdmi-kabel verlegt... spart ja auch kabelsalat..


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

soweit ich wieß wird der Sound über die obboardchip des Mobo oder der PCI-Soundkarte berechnet.. wie soll er denn dann über die Graka geschickt werden? Computerboxen schließt man ja auch nicht an die Graka an.. wofür dieses Feature gedacht ist weiß ich nicht.. 



Grüße


----------



## marques (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

@ Kai

da geht dann ein kabel vom board an die graka und das wird dann mit hdmi weitergeleitet.

Sonst wär das hdmi ja recht zwecklos..


ddas feature ist das man dann kein weiteres kabel zum fernseher schließen musst,da das hdmi kabel beides übertragt video und sound


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*



> da geht dann ein kabel vom board an die graka und das wird dann mit hdmi weitergeleitet.


 na gut wenn da intern noch einkabel verläuft macht das Sinn.. ich habe aber noch nie einen solchen Anschluss gesehen, wo genau soll der sein??


----------



## marques (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

möglich ja,

das darfst mich nicht fragen   meine graka hat das nicht  vllt läuft das ja über pci-e ....


----------



## jayson (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

das signal wird einfach von dem onboard-chip über die grafikkarte per hdmi an den fernseher übertragen.. dazu ist das kleine zusatzkabel notwendig.. da es ein digitales kabel ist läuft darin auch kein zweites kabel...

der video- und audio-stream wird gekoppelt und vom fernseher wieder entschlüsselt...
das ist ja das prinzip von hdmi..


----------



## marques (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

ja und gehts jetzt schon bei dir?


----------



## jayson (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

nein leider habe ich es noch nicht hinbekommen... in anderen foren habe ich auch gelesen, dass es vielleicht am hdmi-kabel liegt... es gibt da wohl unterschiedliche versionen...


----------



## marques (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

Stimmt, hast ein vergoldetes? weil das sind die hochwertigeren und mit denen gehts sicher,bei mir zumindest.


----------



## jayson (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

nein, ich habe nur ein billiges silbernes kabel... also müsste ich vielleicht als erstes mal ein anderes
ausprobieren... leider habe ich nur kein anderes... ich frage heute nachmittag mal meine kumpels...


----------



## marques (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

mach das =P immer beim falschen sparen 

so teuer ist das auch wieder nicht das vergoldete,außer du nimmst 100meter


----------



## jayson (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

naja ich habe das kabel schon 3 jahre oder so... wird dann mal zeit für ein neues.. damals waren die schweine teuer... und 5-6meter brauche ich auf jeden fall...

sag mal, das board von dir unterstützt doch offiziell kein 1066 mhz ddr2 ram... funktioniert er trotzdem bei dir.. ich habe nur den offiziell unterstützen 800er, aber oc auf 933mhz...


----------



## marques (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

stimmt,da war das noch schweine teuer!

echt wusst ich garnicht das das nicht offiziell unterstützt wird,bei mir läufts jedenfalls


----------



## jayson (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

gut zu wissen, dass das board auch mit dem 1066er läuft..
habe auch gerade noch gesehen, dass du mucke machst... habe ich auch mal eine ganze zeit lang gemacht und hatte das selbe mischpult... ist auch nicht ganz billig gewesen.. 

also ich werde die tage nochmal versuchen, das kabel zu tauschen und dann schreibe ich wieder...


----------



## marques (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HDMI an TV (LCD) anschließen - kein sound (Graka(gtx 260) mit Realtek HD onboard-soundchip verbunden)*

so so 

Stimmt nicht gerade billig der spaß  und die 400er sind auch ein "schnäppchen"  

ja würd mich interessieren ob es am kabel liegt


----------

